# Who has powdercoated rear calipers?



## jbdubn (Feb 3, 2009)

Looking for some insight on how much I need to tear down the rear calipers to powdercoat them. 
Seems to be pretty difficult to get the ebrake mechanism seal (pictured in link) out without destroying it.. I found a complete rebuild kit that comes with a new ebrake seal http://www.ebay.ca/itm/VW-GOLF-MK4-...cles_CarParts_SM&hash=item3cdb27dc7c#shpCntId

Also I've read on here that there is a plastic piece inside the caliper that needs to be removed before powder coating. Can anyone confirm this? 
There is a circlip inside that needs to be removed in order to fully remove the internals of the caliper. 

Anyone with experience with this? I've spent all afternoon searching to little avail.

Thanks

Edit: these are specifically MKIV rear calipers


----------



## jbdubn (Feb 3, 2009)

Well I had a spare caliper I could do some fooling around with. I got the circlip out and the parking brake mechanism out. There is a small o-ring from the shaft of the parking brake assembly on the inside that surely would of melted if powdercoated. You can see everything in this pic









Getting the o ring out was easy, I think putting it back in will be difficult. Not enough room to get pliers in there. I'll powdercoat them up and I guess we will see..


----------



## jbdubn (Feb 3, 2009)

I purchased some of these and will be getting them sometime next week. Ill report back on how I make out.


----------



## craigalangibson (Dec 27, 2003)

Can you share how you took the caliper apart?

I've been wanting to take apart my rear calipers for a while and have a spare set as well.

I've only seen pictures of calipers taken apart and a few words on how to take them apart, but not in enough detail for me to follow as a DIY would provide.

Thanks!

Craig


----------



## jbdubn (Feb 3, 2009)

So youll start with this








Take off the nut on the top and take off the torx bolt also. I threw some pb blaster on there and let it sit for an hour or so before taking them off. The arms are just pressed on and can be removed by a puller or just working it with some pliers until its loose. The proper method would be to use a puller.
Then youll be left with this (note there is a rubber seal that I removed in this pic)








Next you will need to take out the circlip inside the caliper cylinder. The tool pictured above will help alot but not necessary. I used long skinny needle nosed pliers to remove the circlip and it worked fine. You can see the circlip in this picture








Next youll hit the stud on the outside of the caliper down into the cylinder, this will pop out








And youre done! 
Just a note for that rubber seal that I removed that is not pictured. These are not available to purchase from the dealer. I did find one on ebay with a whole rebuild kit with these included in it. The link is a few posts up. 
IF you are careful, after removing the parking brake mechanism you are left with this:








You can get a small 90 deg pick and start working the seal out. I soaked it in pb blaster to get the years of crud out. It took a solid hour to get the seal out in OK shape. This is just a dust seal (as far as i can tell) so the seal doesnt have to be in perfect condition. But you must remove it to powder coat one way or another because it will melt. 
I dont have any pics of the dust seal, but ill take some tonight and post them up. 
Let me know if you have any questions. :beer:


----------



## craigalangibson (Dec 27, 2003)

Thanks for the quick reply and pictures to boot!

One more thing. How did you take the piston out?


----------



## jbdubn (Feb 3, 2009)

I used this tool, it turns the piston and retracts it. The kit was $100, you could probably find it cheaper or rent it for free.










Link is here http://www.homedepot.com/p/Powerbuilt-Rear-Disc-Brake-Adjustment-Tool-Kit-648601/203120695


----------



## jbdubn (Feb 3, 2009)

I guess I never posted the final product but here they are!


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Looks good. You made them look pretty stock.


----------



## moarbass (Feb 4, 2015)

*Powdercoating*

JBDubn - were your calipers DIY or did you take them somewhere?


----------



## jbdubn (Feb 3, 2009)

moarbass said:


> JBDubn - were your calipers DIY or did you take them somewhere?


I did them myself.


----------

